# Somebody has to start this...



## TJ200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

Southeast peeps...where ya at???


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Right here! Hey, you're in SC too!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

West Palm Fla here.... Dirty South BEOTCH!


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

I will be moving to Ga in June. So I hope that I get to meet up with some people down there.


----------



## TJ200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

Adam said:


> *Right here! Hey, you're in SC too! *


Hey Adam, I just found out yesterday that DragonSpeed is here in Sumter, SC also. He's the one that makes the lower chassis braces. Anyway I called him and well put one on my 200SX saturday and take pics w/my dig. cam.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

TJ200SX said:


> *
> 
> Hey Adam, I just found out yesterday that DragonSpeed is here in Sumter, SC also. He's the one that makes the lower chassis braces. Anyway I called him and well put one on my 200SX saturday and take pics w/my dig. cam. *


We tried to see if the one he made for me would fit when we were at the Ice Palace autox here in Charleston, but it was designed after Eric's (fast b13 A/T) which is an auto, and apparently it's different. As him if he's tried making another one when you see him. I need to get new sway bars soon, real soon.


----------



## Thomas Reynolds (May 1, 2002)

SE-RMadness said:


> *I will be moving to Ga in June. So I hope that I get to meet up with some people down there. *


Where exactly in Georgia?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

Right here in MS, I'll be in Memphis when school starts up again.


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I don't know where in GA yet. But I know from the 9th to the 24th of May I will be in Marietta. And I might not be moving to far from there. Are there any Groups down there?


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

SE-RMadness said:


> *Well, I don't know where in GA yet. But I know from the 9th to the 24th of May I will be in Marietta. And I might not be moving to far from there. Are there any Groups down there? *


Hey man, I'm from Marietta!! But I don't live there now...haha.

But anyway, Jay Stewart is in Acworth (about 5 mins north of Marietta), and Robert Burns is in Woodstock (about 5 mins north of Marietta), and Jeff Palm is in Canton (about 15 mins north of Marietta). I'll be up there Memorial day weekend for my brother's graduation.

Oh yeah, my brother is there too...he has an SE-R but is not on any lists or forums.

If you're moving to GA, sign up on the GA list. The address is www.yahoogroups.com/group/ga-sr20de

There's a bunch of ATL guys, including me (however I now live in FL), but I will occasionally be back up there.


----------



## DTyne (May 1, 2002)

down here in chucktown, south cackilacki


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I leave next week and I wouldn't mind meeting up with a couple of the Guys... I will have my girlfriends Bro car. I will be comming down to look for somewhere to live and a Job.. Any leads people?


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

SE-RMadness said:


> *Well, I leave next week and I wouldn't mind meeting up with a couple of the Guys... I will have my girlfriends Bro car. I will be comming down to look for somewhere to live and a Job.. Any leads people? *


Too bad you're leaving May 24th...May 25th we're having a dyno day in Sugar Hill (off I-85). I can't make it because it's the same day as my bro's graduation, but I plan on meeting up with the guys for dinner at Chili's that night. Tim Rogers (LM) is the manager there and is supposed to be hooking us up


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

I have to leave that friday cause the 25th I have a wedding to goto back in NYC. But When I come back down I hope to get my feet wet in the town.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

I live in Atlanta, GA


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Are there a lot of Sentra people in Ga? I know we have a loit in NYC..


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

There's about 30 or so on the GA se-r list. Like I said, you should sign up for it.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

MIA right here.....


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

Richmond Va here....... yes it is the south lol


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2002)

*S.E. peeps*

Hey, whats up? I am Chris I live in Spartanburg S.C. I just bought a 1997 Sentra GXE, any help with mods will be apprecited. If you would like to e-mail me my addy is [email protected], please dont put te E in Xtreme like everyone else does. I am also a member of 
www.s-seriesforum.com

I hope to hear from someone soon so i ca get caught up with the rest of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

Palm Beach County. wussup wussup ta'll ma peeps down sizouth


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Miami here!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

There are a lot of ppl who drive the 200 and the sentra, but no real enthusiast's. I see a differ one every day, but as for ppl who know what there driving, only two in the roswell/alpharetta area i know of


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

Dude, get on the GA mailing list. www.yahoogroups.com/group/ga-sr20de

There are LOTS more people in GA that know whay they are driving!!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

*hey guys!*



TJ200SX said:


> *
> 
> Hey Adam, I just found out yesterday that DragonSpeed is here in Sumter, SC also. He's the one that makes the lower chassis braces. Anyway I called him and well put one on my 200SX saturday and take pics w/my dig. cam. *


Thomas, 

Sorry about the rain. We will have one made for you by this weekend. By the way, I am she not he!!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

*ADAM...*



Adam said:


> *
> 
> We tried to see if the one he made for me would fit when we were at the Ice Palace autox here in Charleston, but it was designed after Eric's (fast b13 A/T) which is an auto, and apparently it's different. As him if he's tried making another one when you see him. I need to get new sway bars soon, real soon. *


We will get cracken on yours too. We had a few minor set backs but I think once you get it you will be happy.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: ADAM...*



DragonSpeed said:


> *
> 
> We will get cracken on yours too. We had a few minor set backs but I think once you get it you will be happy. *


Shit, did Eric tell you guys yet? The guys down here at advanced performance (the ones who put in his cams and cage) are probably going to get me a good price on the full suspension techniques kit with the front and rear bars with all the polyurethene busings for them for about $200. So I'm sorry to say it, but I guess I don't need the bar anymore.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: ADAM...*



Adam said:


> *
> 
> Shit, did Eric tell you guys yet? The guys down here at advanced performance (the ones who put in his cams and cage) are probably going to get me a good price on the full suspension techniques kit with the front and rear bars with all the polyurethene busings for them for about $200. So I'm sorry to say it, but I guess I don't need the bar anymore. *


Well ok, I see how it is. Go ahead and be like that! J/K
You know I am messin. Let us know if we can help you with anything else. Did Eric tell you about what Steve did with the throttle? He did mine and the bottom end power is better!! Talk to you later.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: ADAM...*



DragonSpeed said:


> *
> 
> Well ok, I see how it is. Go ahead and be like that! J/K
> You know I am messin. Let us know if we can help you with anything else. Did Eric tell you about what Steve did with the throttle? He did mine and the bottom end power is better!! Talk to you later. *


What did he do to the throttle, I haven't heard? Haven't you guys tried to make a rear stb for a b13? Didn't Eric have one of those on at the Ice Palace? If you did make those, I can definitely use one!


----------



## JonsSentra (May 16, 2002)

whats up people, representin to dirty south GA, ridin out in my 98 sentra SE, no big mods, just some do it yourself interior, got a lot of plans for my car, just need the money to do it.

shoutin out to all my peoples representin War Town, GA , Thats Warner Robins for all of you unknowing peeps.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

*Location*

Irmo, SC (suburb of Columbia, as if Columbia was big enough for suburbs).


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

Hey man, how long you lived there? I used to live in Irmo back in elemenatary school. How old are you too? Just curious if maybe we went to school at the same time....that would be interesting. I'm 21, lived there 1st-5th grades.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

*MARIETTA*

Oh, yeah. Got the strong voice of the people here in Marietta.
Anybody who wants to hook up and talk smack about our cars is welcome to track me down on the west side of Marietta. Just drop me an e-mail.

Maybe one of these days I'll actually get to drop in that GTi-R motor that I crave so badly.

So, if you see a black 200SX SE-R sitting low on stock rims, that's probably me. If the driver is acting like a maniac, screaming at the morons who just don't know how to drive, then it's definitely me.


----------



## Thomas Reynolds (May 1, 2002)

*Albany, GA*

Hi I am way down south Georgia. Albany area, Leesburg to be exact. It's about 2.5-3 hours south of Atlanta, less than 2 hours with an turbo SE-R.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Come on S.C. where you at.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

Orlando here.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

sentragtr20 said:


> *Come on S.C. where you at. *


We're here.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i'm in gboro, NC

let's get a southeast meet going. maybe middle of Ga is central??
most of us are on the other forums to spread the word around.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Shit!! That is too far. I live in north myrtle beach, and that is a the very north eastern tip of South Carolina!


----------



## Thomas Reynolds (May 1, 2002)

Middle of Georgia sounds GREAT!! Bring it on.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

sentragtr20 said:


> *Shit!! That is too far. I live in north myrtle beach, and that is a the very north eastern tip of South Carolina! *


aw come on bro!
well, maybe not everyone is accustomed to driving long distances. i only suggested mid-GA b/c of the tons of FL nissan people we seem to have on all the forums. if needed, i'm willing to carpool/caravan down to a big meet (if one is ever planned)


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Why car pool? Every wants to see every one's car. Hold it in the fall?? I want to have my car done! Will there be races? If so I will drive. I look forward to winning some money?


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

oh i know. i would hate to carpool and miss out on someone's car. i only suggested it b/c i know people that hate driving very far. i know most car enthusiasts don't have that problem.


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

*Ft.Lauderdale*

Down South Reppin Here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

south east LA. is here!!


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

texas Here


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

y0 y0 y0! Im in KY


----------

